# Christmas Carols for the Mentally Challenged



## Cryozombie (Dec 20, 2008)

1. Schizophrenia  Do You Hear What I Hear?

2. Multiple Personality Disorder  We Three Queens Disoriented Are

3. Amnesia  I Dont Know if Ill be Home for Christmas

4. Narcissistic Hark the Herald Angels Sing About Me

5. Manic  Deck the Halls and Walls and House and Lawn and Streets and Stores and Office and Town and Cars and Buses and Trucks and Trees and Fire Hydrants and 

6. Paranoid  Santa Claus is Coming to Get Me

7. Borderline Personality Disorder  Thoughts of Roasting on an Open Fire

8 . Full Personality Disorder You Better Watch Out, Im Gonna Cry, Im Gonna Pout, Maybe Ill tell You Why

9. Obsessive Compulsive Disorder  Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells 

10. Agoraphobia  I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day But Wouldnt leave My House

11. Senile Dementia  Walking in a Winter Wonderland Miles From My House in My Slippers and Robe

12. Oppositional Defiant Disorder  I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus So I Burned Down the House

13. Social Anxiety Disorder  Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas while I Sit Here and Hyperventilate


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2008)

IIRC, that was originally written by mental patients, it later came under fire by the PC crowd, because it is insensitive.


----------

